
Starting a wholesale distributor business - vaibhav228
Hello All,<p>Any ideas on open source order management and inventory, supply, fulfillment SaaS software to use when starting wholesale distributorship.<p>We are thinking of developing our own proprietary customized to our needs.<p>Should we start our own OR take open source and customized OR go with existing commercial solutions.<p>As per our market research, the products into which we are going to do whole sale is big one and we will need continuous customization and news things to launch.<p>Please suggestion, if any insights or ideas?
======
vaibhav228
Can anyone suggest anything?

